
PaaS: printing as a service - noink-com
http://no-ink.com
======
SuperPaintMan
/Revolutionary/ and absurd. Love it.

How do you plan on dealing with libraries? They offer similar services for
.10c/pg?

~~~
noink-com
Thanks for the kind words.

Does your library offer delivery?

